# Sand Art



## Mrmnms (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't know if has been here before, but very cool. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIQ7CwPPx-s&sns=em.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen it before, but that makes her no less amazing.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting this.

The only thing similar to this that I have seen is salt on a black surface.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 10, 2013)

Kseniya Simonova is also a great Sand Artist. 

[video=youtube;518XP8prwZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=518XP8prwZo[/video]


----------



## tripleq (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty good stuff. The Bob Ross of sand mabe? If you want to see something that eclipses this stuff check out a film called The Mystery of Picasso. It is an artistic tour de force that shows some of the genius behind one of the greatest artists who has ever lived. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Magnus said:


> Kseniya Simonova is also a great Sand Artist.
> 
> [video=youtube;518XP8prwZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=518XP8prwZo[/video]



She is remarkable.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 11, 2013)

That's cool enjoy watching it


----------

